# Can Hornwort damage a bettas fins



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

Decided to get Drogon some hornwort because it looked like a fluffy plant that he could swim around in and maybe even nap if he wanted. I put the plant in and he loved it at first and was going in and out of it exploring it and I caught him kinda get stuck in it he was tugging a little to get out. And then the next day along his top fins were TINY little tears and I’m thinking this is from the struggle he had. So I took it out and started running my fingers along it and noticed every single needle had tiny little raised hooks coming out of them. Took it out and I thought I’d take it back to the LFS to maybe exchange it and I explained what happened and they looked at me like I was stupid or something ??? They were soooooooooo adamant that it isn’t due to the plant and it was something else and how they’ve never heard of that ever happening where a fish cuts it’s self on the plant and it’s not possible. I explained he has delicate fins and showed them a picture and they still made me feel soo stupid so I went back home and put the plant back in thinking maybe it’s the wood he does swim under it a lot but ever since I’ve put it back in he won’t go near it. He’s in a 6 gallon and the plants covering basically half of it and he’s not using the other side of the tank at all he’s staying on one side so maybe it is the hornwort ??? I’ve attached a picture of rips in his fins


----------



## Fishnerd.101 (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't think so, what else is in the tank?
Maybe not plant it so densely, and give him space to swim in between.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

Fishnerd.101 said:


> I don't think so, what else is in the tank?
> Maybe not plant it so densely, and give him space to swim in between.


He’s got Java fern. A piece of bog wood. Frogbit and a very smooth stone and I let it free float I didn’t plant it in the substrate


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Can you post a pic of the tank?


----------



## Fishnerd.101 (Mar 30, 2020)

well, it could be that he has a strong flow in his tank and is biting his own fins, or it's the filter intake.


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

Sanam said:


> He’s got Java fern. A piece of bog wood. Frogbit and a very smooth stone and I let it free float I didn’t plant it in the substrate


I think @RussellTheShihTzu is familiar with Hornwort. I know it looks so pretty and fluffy, I can't imagine it doing any damage to fins


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hornwort won't damage fins; just don't plant it as it does not develop viable roots and will rot from the bottom. Also, he is not biting. CT have more fragile fins as do Betta with clear fins. I know you already do this, but for those who don't know, keep his water clean with weekly water changes w/vacuum. You can also add IAL or plain Rooibos Tea and/or SeaChem StressGuard (not API StressCoat).

Edit: Damage from too much filter output or from the intake are to the ends of the fins and make them look ragged. I know because one of mine loves attaching himself to the intake tube!

Betta are not open-water fish; they spend their lives wending in and out of plants which are protection from overhead predators. That's why a majority of open-tank Betta stress and fin-bite. The best Betta tanks are 75% planted with 25% open in the front. The rule of thumb is if you can easily see your Betta you need to add more plants.

Unless we house Betta in bare, unfiltered, unheated tanks there is going to be damage to fins. I never worry about it. But....I've had these guys for almost 53 years. Am like that Mom in the commercial who is overprotective of her first child but by the third is handing the baby off to a mechanic with greasy hands while she searches for her wallet.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

fishowner550 said:


> Can you post a pic of the tank?


Okay so in the beginning the first picture is what his tank looked like for the first three weeks I had him and this is what it looks like now, I only changed it over a few days ago. got the big wood cut so it’s not as big anymore but I think I might it cut again to make another piece out of. I know my tank looks a mess but I’ve tried to make it as intreresting as possible for my fish rather than making it look pretty for me.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

Fishnerd.101 said:


> well, it could be that he has a strong flow in his tank and is biting his own fins, or it's the filter intake.


I have taken ur advice on the flow and even though I thought putting a plastic tubing ring would help it I think that helped more with the surface agitation rather than flow and used some betta hammock leafs to help stop the flow from pushing the water down


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Hornwort won't damage fins; just don't plant it as it does not develop viable roots and will rot from the bottom. Also, he is not biting. CT have more fragile fins as do Betta with clear fins. I know you already do this, but for those who don't know, keep his water clean with weekly water changes w/vacuum. You can also add IAL or plain Rooibos Tea and/or SeaChem StressGuard (not API StressCoat).
> 
> Edit: Damage from too much filter output or from the intake are to the ends of the fins and make them look ragged. I know because one of mine loves attaching himself to the intake tube!
> 
> ...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your tank is coming along nicely. It's good you're keeping the Duckweed "corralled." It can be an insidious plant to get rid of. It especially thrives in tanks with little surface agitation.

A lot of people believe no or next-to-no current in a Betta tank is mandatory for healthy Betta. IME, the opposite is true. As long as output isn't blowing fish all over the a tank and they have places to rest and eat, water movement is fine. In addition, good output allows Betta to exercise their bodies and fins which are often weak from being raised in a current-less environment. Good breeders and those who show flare/exercise their Betta on a regular basis to keep this from happening.

Current has been likened to the circulatory system of an aquatic environment. The lower the current, the less healthy the environment. In addition, without current it is more difficult to distribute a consistent heat across the tank.

As an aside, I can see how a filter intake can damage fins but not how current can? The solution to the intake issue is a pre-filter sponge like yours.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Your tank is coming along nicely. It's good you're keeping the Duckweed "corralled." It can be an insidious plant to get rid of. It especially thrives in tanks with little surface agitation.
> 
> A lot of people believe no or next-to-no current in a Betta tank is mandatory for healthy Betta. IME, the opposite is true. As long as output isn't blowing fish all over the a tank and they have places to rest and eat, water movement is fine. In addition, good output allows Betta to exercise their bodies and fins which are often weak from being raised in a current-less environment. Good breeders and those who show flare/exercise their Betta on a regular basis to keep this from happening.
> 
> ...


Thank youuuu soooo much and it’s salvinia or however it’s spelt not duckweed


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sanam said:


> Thank youuuu soooo much and it’s salvinia or however it’s spelt not duckweed


Good, good! Now you are forewarned about Duckweed!

I spent two years trying to eradicate Duckweed. I'd think I'd been successful; we'd go out of town; *BOOM!* back it would come.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Good, good! Now you are forewarned about Duckweed!
> 
> I spent two years trying to eradicate Duckweed. I'd think I'd been successful; we'd go out of town; *BOOM!* back it would come.


Hahaha I’ll keep that in mind


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I know this is a bit late;
Hornwort doesn't damage fins - it doesn't damage my HMs. However, bettas are reluctant or have difficulty pushing through it - compared to anacharis. You might want to place them loosely if you want your betta to swim around and through the plants.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

indjo said:


> I know this is a bit late;
> Hornwort doesn't damage fins - it doesn't damage my HMs. However, bettas are reluctant or have difficulty pushing through it - compared to anacharis. You might want to place them loosely if you want your betta to swim around and through the plants.


Thank you sooo much I really appreciate this and I thought I saw him struggle a little when he was swimming through it. I have it free floating so hope that gives him some room to swim through and not get stuck


----------

